# Tomcat & Alternativen



## theomega (2. Apr 2006)

Hallo Leute,
es geht darum ein Java-Servlet-Projekt für einen Linux-Server zu entwickeln. Das Servlet wird nacher auf mindestens 2 Servern laufen, die Last wird per HTTP-Proxy (Squid oder Lighttpd) auf die Java-Server verteilt.

Die Frage ist jetzt welchen Java-Server nutzen? Ich brauche nicht viele Features des Java-Servers. JNDI wäre nett vor allem mit JDBC Datasources und einem Connection-Pool auf Server-Seite, so dass ich mich darum nichtmehr kümmern muss. JSP brauche ich nicht, genausowenig wie User-Auths und alles andere auf Server-Seite.

Ich habe bis jetzt mit Tomcat5 gearbeitet, das ging auch meistens recht gut, nur machen einige Dinge Probleme:

1. Wenn ich ein Servlet per Policys beschränke funktioniert der MySQL-Connector nichtmehr. Ist ein bekannter Bug des MySQL-Connectors der sich weigert zu arbeiten sobald er beschränkt läuft. Das heißt ich muss alle Servlets offen/ungesichert laufen lassen, was mir recht suspekt ist.

2. Irgendwie scheint mir der Tomcat ziemlich viel RAM zu brauchen. Nicht das Ram Mangelware wäre (Pro Server mindestens 2GB), aber trotzdem muss es nicht sein.

3. Ich habe Tomcat deshalb genommen weil er mir als erstes über den Weg gelaufen ist. Evtl gibt es ja bessere Alternativen.


Wer kann mir sagen ob es für meine Anforderungen bessere Alternativen gibt? Die ganzen J2EE-Server (JBoss usw) sind ja total überdimensioniert für die Anforderung, deshalb suche ich schon etwas in ungefähr dem gleichen Ausstattungsgebiet wie der Tomcat. Ich habe von Jetty gehört, wie ist dass?

[edit]
Habe gerade mal Jetty ausprobiert. Die Konfiguration ist ja grausam, genauso wie die Doku! Sonst noch Tipps?
[/edit]


Ich danke schonmal
TO


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Apr 2006)

http://www.jboss.org
http://geronimo.apache.org/


----------



## RicoSoft (3. Apr 2006)

ich würde trotzdem mal geronimo oder jboss verwenden. du kannst ja in der konfiguration alles ausschalten, was du nicht willst (wenn du den installer von jboss auswählst, kannst du das gleich da machen, geronimo hat eine nette oberfläche). ob es dein problem löst, weiss ich aber nicht, da beide im hintergrund glaub ich immer noch auf tomcat basieren, allerdings haben sie jca-container für datenverbindungen, welche du verwenden könntest.


----------



## Oni (4. Apr 2006)

Ich kenn mich noch nicht so gut damit aus, aber wir werden in unserem nächsten Schulprojekt auch Tomcat, MySql, Servlet und JSP nutzen. Kann mir einer den Satz erklären? 


> 1. Wenn ich ein Servlet per Policys beschränke funktioniert der MySQL-Connector nichtmehr. Ist ein bekannter Bug des MySQL-Connectors der sich weigert zu arbeiten sobald er beschränkt läuft. Das heißt ich muss alle Servlets offen/ungesichert laufen lassen, was mir recht suspekt ist.



Die Servlets erzeugen doch nur HTML-Seiten und schicken die an den Browser, bedarf es da nochmal einer Speziellen sicherung? Wenn ja gibt es da irgendwo eine gute Beschreibung/Tutorial zu?


----------



## theomega (4. Apr 2006)

Wenn du 100ig sauber programmierst und nur Code von dir selbst auf dem Server ausführst brauchst du keine Sicherungen. Aber nachdem du dir nie sicher sein kannst das du selbst keine Sicherheitslücken beim Programmieren offen gelassen hast und es bei fremden Code noch viel weniger sagen kannst ist eine zusätzliche Sicherheitsebene hilfreich.

Für Einsteiger eigentlich nur hinderlich, ist deshalb auch normalerweise beim Tomcat nicht aktiviert!

Und noch was: Ich kenn zwar die Dimensionen eures Schulprojektes nicht, aber wenn es dabei um eine kleine/mittelgroße Sache geht überlegt es euch zweimal ob ihr wirklich Java/JSP einsetzten wollt. Die Lernkurve ist deutliche flacher als bei z.B. PHP und auch die Anfangsschwieirgkeiten sind meist wesentlich größer als in PHP.

Aber das müsst ihr wissen.

Gruß
TO


----------



## Oni (4. Apr 2006)

Danke für die schnell antwort,

Java/JSP ist schon ok, wir hatten vorher schon ein Projekt in Java und können das alle so einigermaßen, insofern wird das schon gut gehen. 

Gruß
oni


----------

